

Presentation Hacks: It's a performance - rafaelc
http://blog.rafaelcorrales.com/2010/04/presentation-hacks-its-performance.html

======
kmak
[http://blogs.ft.com/rachmanblog/2010/02/the-secrets-of-
malco...](http://blogs.ft.com/rachmanblog/2010/02/the-secrets-of-malcolm-
gladwell/)

Got to learn the talks by heart.

~~~
rafaelc
Great link. This is key:

"Gladwell’s success as a speaker illustrates one of his homespun themes - hard
work pays off. But he has also made an important realisation. He is not giving
a speech or a lecture - he is giving a performance. And like any good actor,
he knows that you have to learn your lines."

------
madmaze
I have found using a screen capture program to capture your presentation while
your rehearsing is very useful, there are lots of free and open source ones
out there. You have your power point and you basically go through the slides,
presenting to your screen capture program. after you can review the video and
make changes accordingly. I have also noticed that the real presentation ends
up being ~1 1/2 to 2 times as long as your rehearsed version.. this is
probably because when i present i force myself to go slow and I always ask the
audience to interrupt me when they have questions, therefore you get immediate
feedback and you can change things up on the fly

~~~
jamesbritt
I wrote up some comments on using a screencasting tool here

[http://jamesbritt.com/2010/3/5/a-technique-for-creating-a-
ta...](http://jamesbritt.com/2010/3/5/a-technique-for-creating-a-talk)

and

[http://jamesbritt.com/2010/4/11/a-technique-for-creating-
a-t...](http://jamesbritt.com/2010/4/11/a-technique-for-creating-a-talk-
part-2-ish)

------
Anon84
I learned a lot from this: [http://www.amazon.com/Stand-Deliver-Carnegie-
Method-Speaking...](http://www.amazon.com/Stand-Deliver-Carnegie-Method-
Speaking/dp/0743571037/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1272379428&sr=8-4)

Part of it is common sense, but I found it useful to see it systematized and
explained.

------
Raphomet
A thing that I'm realizing more and more is how few presentations are one-
offs; that is, when you're developing a presentation, it's actually going to
become part of your repertoire, and you're going to be able to use it again
and again. Convention and conference speakers certainly reuse presentations,
but the same applies to entrepreneurs (to investors) and employees (to senior
stakeholders).

Rehearsal and practice became more palatable to me once I came to see
individual presentations as permanent fixtures in my professional archive of
works.

~~~
rafaelc
"A thing that I'm realizing more and more is how few presentations are one-
offs; that is, when you're developing a presentation, it's actually going to
become part of your repertoire, and you're going to be able to use it again
and again."

Agree. I was thinking about this today because I'm coming back next year to
give a talk to this school about being a "Startup MBA" and how that
presentation is applicable to any MBA program. Put in the work once, it pays
dividends for a long time.

